# Who your Chef role model?



## mikeenplace (Feb 27, 2013)

I pose this question to you my fellow comrades in arms. What role modes do you follow/ look up to/ respect? Just to name a few, mine are (in no particular order):

_Inaki Aizpitarte_

_Julia Child_

_Ferran Adria_

_Jamie Bissonnette_


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

I remember this question from  several years back. It's interesting to see how some of the new folks ask the same things. I guess when I was new, I probably brought back a thought or two. It's a good thing to do this, get's everyone to think about things and remember.

As a role model for me personally, it's any Chef I have had contact with in my career. BTW, these names are listed in no particular order and all were role models but some also were great friends, Mentors and professional guides;

Willie Reichmuth, Paul Prudhomme, Heinz Schwab, Jean Banchet, Gil Maseri, Tom Catherall, Tom Minchella, David Berry, Kevin Rathbun, Scott Peacock, Edna Lewis, Paul Albrecht, Jerry Klaskala, Henry Haller and Jason Giordanno.


----------



## sansei ginger (Feb 3, 2013)

If we're including those whom we've never met....

Current three are probably Jiro Ono of Sukibayashi Jiro, and Tyson Cole of Uchi. Two incredible stories there.

And Anthony Bourdain, of course.


----------



## solsen1985 (Feb 27, 2013)

Marco Pierre White


----------



## recky (Oct 15, 2012)

Alastair Little, no doubt. Didn't become super-famous in his heyday, probably because he chose not to. Would have deserved it, though. He runs a little delicatessen shop in London now.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Eric Rippert and Charlie Palmer


----------



## smork (Aug 27, 2012)

had to think about this one for a bit.   i couldnt name one single chef in the world and coalate him or her with any particular dish.   there is one particular chef i worked for back in the late 80s early 90s that took me under his wing as a dishwasher and in 2 years turned me into his roundsman cook so to speak.   it seems ive never had any inclination to mold anything i do after any particular chef.   if i had to pick one i guess it would be chef ramsey.   i so love the way he talks to people.   that would be so fun to be on tv calling people donkeys and whatnot.   any chef that kicks ass is tops in my book.   the ones who just power through the challenges with a bigger growing smile as the sheet piles on.


----------



## mikeenplace (Feb 27, 2013)

Sansei Ginger said:


> If we're including those whom we've never met....
> 
> Current three are probably Jiro Ono of Sukibayashi Jiro, and Tyson Cole of Uchi. Two incredible stories there.
> 
> And Anthony Bourdain, of course.


I got to stage under Tyson Cole. Brilliant man.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I adore Jean-Georges Vongerichten. Julia Child is also my favorite, not so much for technique, but more for her irresistibly charming personality.

http://www.plateonline.com/MembersOnly/WebNews/details.aspx?item=37992


----------



## rdm magic (Apr 16, 2012)

No Pepin?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

th?id=H.4714745445287506&pid=15.1




__
Iceman


__
Mar 7, 2013


----------



## solsen1985 (Feb 27, 2013)

IceMan said:


> th?id=H.4714745445287506&pid=15.1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH! lol


----------



## trissynashville (Jan 10, 2013)

Jiro Ono, Bourdain (cliche, but Kitchen Confidential had a big impact on my, and I dig his attitude), Marco Pierre White, although God knows he can be a diva. I respect some of the really out there Gastro guys like Ferran and Liebrandt, although generally that style is just too avant-garde for me.


----------



## kostendorf (Mar 15, 2012)

my mom,   she was a terriable cook so my brother and i started cooking for our selves at a young age and now we are both chefs.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Dainel Boulud, Judy Rodgers, and Jerimiah Tower.

Also, the old timers on this board. Capechef, kuan, and panini, to name a few.


----------



## linecook854 (Feb 13, 2013)

MikeEnPlace said:


> I pose this question to you my fellow comrades in arms. What role modes do you follow/ look up to/ respect? Just to name a few, mine are (in no particular order):
> 
> _Inaki Aizpitarte_
> 
> ...


My culinary role models?

The ones I've worked with but you'll never hear about. The sous chef who worked 70 hours a week behind the line and was truly the heart and hustle of the whole business and never once got any credit.The 60 year old immigrant who worked 2 full time dishwashing jobs to go home to an empty, dirty, slum-lord downtown apartment every night. The super talented saute cook who never lost her composure and did everything with true grace and a huge heart (and was hot to boot). The prep cook who rode his bike 5 miles each way to work in the snow so his wife could take the car to work.

I've found the best role models are the ones around you, not the ones you'll never meet.


----------



## squirrelrj (Feb 18, 2011)

MikeEnPlace said:


> _Jamie Bissonnette_


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

MikeEnPlace said:


> I got to stage under Tyson Cole. Brilliant man.


Indeed. Some amazing things happeining in the uchi universe


----------



## adamburgerdavis (Apr 2, 2012)

Linecook854 makes an incredibly good point. Have you ever met Child? Adria? Bissonnette? Aizpitarte? While I agree you can learn an extraordinary amount from a plethora of chefs, true role models are the chefs you have worked with or for that don't take shortcuts, the ones that taste most every bite leaving their kitchens, the ones that can actually make you a better cook day in and day out. I have learned an immense amount from reading or watching people but it'll never replace the first time my chef showed me the magic of salt or acid in a dish. The right way to emulsify a butter sauce. Or even completely losing his mind over the quality of yellow squash that our profuse man brought us. He's the man I look up to and can learn from.


----------



## sansei ginger (Feb 3, 2013)

MikeEnPlace said:


> I got to stage under Tyson Cole. Brilliant man.


Incredible. I would love to stage at Uchi, but I fear I'm just not qualified enough as I'm still green. (I'd imagine Uchi has a line out the door for stage hopefuls.) I'm crossing my fingers for a real shot at Musashino, though....


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

Sansei Ginger said:


> Incredible. I would love to stage at Uchi, but I fear I'm just not qualified enough as I'm still green. (I'd imagine Uchi has a line out the door for stage hopefuls.) I'm crossing my fingers for a real shot at Musashino, though....


Uchi and Uchiko go through an incredible number of stages. Its actually not exceedingly difficult to land a stage at uchi or uchiko, landing a paying job at either of the two is tough, but they take on TONS of stages. If you really want to get the experience there you should just contact them. Be ready to clean a lot of brussels sprouts


----------



## squirrelrj (Feb 18, 2011)

AdamBurgerDavis said:


> Linecook854 makes an incredibly good point. Have you ever met Child? Adria? Bissonnette? Aizpitarte? While I agree you can learn an extraordinary amount from a plethora of chefs, true role models are the chefs you have worked with or for that don't take shortcuts, the ones that taste most every bite leaving their kitchens, the ones that can actually make you a better cook day in and day out. I have learned an immense amount from reading or watching people but it'll never replace the first time my chef showed me the magic of salt or acid in a dish. The right way to emulsify a butter sauce. Or even completely losing his mind over the quality of yellow squash that our profuse man brought us. He's the man I look up to and can learn from.


Go work for Jamie Bissonnette and you'll feel the same way, 10x.


----------



## adamburgerdavis (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't doubt that there are people out their on Cheftalk that have worked under Bissonnette or Adria or Keller. I was just making a point that you can drool over cookbooks or menus or websites all you want but for a Chef to truly guide you and really be a "role model" that you need hands-on experience with them


----------



## veronporter (May 9, 2011)

Michel Bras!!!!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Chef Ed.

He not only has a Wiki of recipes in his head, but can whip out a less expensive substitute AND shave a third of my prep time!

Plus the volunteer work he does with little sick kitties just melts my heart.

John Besh also rates way up on my list.

Chef Besh respects his ingredients, not straying too far from his southern Louisiana roots.

His food "speaks" to me...and I listen!

mimi


----------



## mikeenplace (Feb 27, 2013)

AdamBurgerDavis said:


> Linecook854 makes an incredibly good point. Have you ever met Child? Adria? Bissonnette? Aizpitarte? While I agree you can learn an extraordinary amount from a plethora of chefs, true role models are the chefs you have worked with or for that don't take shortcuts, the ones that taste most every bite leaving their kitchens, the ones that can actually make you a better cook day in and day out. I have learned an immense amount from reading or watching people but it'll never replace the first time my chef showed me the magic of salt or acid in a dish. The right way to emulsify a butter sauce. Or even completely losing his mind over the quality of yellow squash that our profuse man brought us. He's the man I look up to and can learn from.


I agree with you both but maybe I wasn't clear in my topic. Those people haven't taught me anything AND probably never will. Doesn't mean they are any less inspiring then the list of chefs I've cooked under and learned from and aspired to be like. Perhaps I should have titled it "What Celebrity Chefs do You Like?", but at the same time the topic isn't "Which Uncredited Chefs or Dishwashers Do You Look Up To?". Metallica never meet the Beatles but Metallica is quoted as saying they inspired them. In the same token, I'm sure Metallica has role models that we will never know about. All matter of view point I suppose.


----------



## robo (Sep 3, 2012)

PATRICK O'CONNEL


----------



## squirrelrj (Feb 18, 2011)

AdamBurgerDavis said:


> I don't doubt that there are people out their on Cheftalk that have worked under Bissonnette or Adria or Keller. I was just making a point that you can drool over cookbooks or menus or websites all you want but for a Chef to truly guide you and really be a "role model" that you need hands-on experience with them


People can be role models to others without working for/with them, in their work ethic, attitudes, philosophy's, etc..


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Chefs I have met.

     The first owner I ever worked for set the standard for me. Always there, always involved, high standards, total commitment to hospitality. Everything I have learned since only complemented the essential basic lessons I learned working for him.

My instructors at Johnson and Wales University. 

Several local chefs who continue to strive for perfection. 

Alfred Portale of the Gotham Bar and Grill NYC. I did a one day stage a couple of years ago and learned as much in that one day as a six week course at the CIA.

Chefs I have never met who inspire me

Julia Child.

Jacques Pepin

Alain Ducasse

Eric Ripert

James Peterson

Thomas Keller

Grant Atchaz 

Ferran Adria

Many others.

All of you.


----------



## adamburgerdavis (Apr 2, 2012)

Chefwriter says it perfectly. The chefs you know personally are "role models" while all others are inspiration.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

IMHPO. I believe it's important not mistake a "role model" with a mentor. Just remember that  it's all subjective too.

To really understand things, a role model is anyone that serves as an example and whose behavior is emulated by others. All mentors can be role models but not all role models serve as mentors. I have to believe that a mentor would be someone you have had direct personal contact with and this person(s) has taken on the responsibility or role as a personal adviser, someone who imparts wisdom and has a vested interest with you and in your successes.

I guess the line between role model and mentor could easily be blurred. Yet I believe if you have never met the person, they can only serve as a role model if your only contact has been through a book, article or other form of media.


----------



## pirate-chef (Jan 25, 2012)

I agree and as none of you will know my role models i would still love to list them ( Dave at seasons, Big D, kalle from gastro, titti quanstrom and andre too, the rebell guys, ven my x partner, beyond that rene from noma, grant from alinea, feran of course, and grandfather thomas keller.


----------



## jaydenstarbody (Jul 2, 2014)

sean brock, matt jennings, matty matheson. sooo sick


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

My new chef role model is someone I have a lot in common with..She's a strong older female chef from Puerto Rico, and is also a graduate of NYRS. Her name is Carmen Gonzales. She don't play.










http://www.chefcarmengonzalez.com/about/34-news/77-about2-2

My Chef instructor _Kadko,_ from NYRS is also my role model.

Also Thomas Keller. He's really someone I look up to.


----------



## norgebishop (Feb 2, 2014)

Marco Pierre White


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

David Bouley.


----------



## raibeaux (Dec 21, 2012)

*Irma S. Rombauer and Marion Becker

*Junior Auxiliary Members of 1955

*Mammaw

*Graham Kerr

*These share the blame for my 70-hour weeks.


----------



## thumper1279 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a few .

Their are a few chefs in School i know they are hear but for legitimate reasons we can't be seen conversating on a perosnal level outside of school so they won't  acknoledge this but they know who they are.

The others who have had a very great impact on my life .

Frank Belosic ( I always looked up to you even before i knew i was going back to school )
Thomas Keller ( Possibly the only chef i have ever wanted to read about and understand more just through books )
 

My Grandmother who is not a famouse Chef but she did teach me all that i knew before going to school. for the first time in the 90s


----------



## arnold aguilar (Oct 20, 2013)

It has to be Jacques Pepin. The combination of technique, charm, and willingness to teach makes him one of the best Chef of our time. It makes me feel proud that this is my job whenever I think of him


----------



## chef torrie (Mar 1, 2011)

I kmow a lot of people do not like him since his huge commercialization, and I wouldn't so much call him a role model, but watch Emeril with my mother when I was younger was really something that got my interest in cooking flowing.


----------



## thumper1279 (Jan 24, 2013)

Chef Torrie said:


> I kmow a lot of people do not like him since his huge commercialization, and I wouldn't so much call him a role model, but watch Emeril with my mother when I was younger was really something that got my interest in cooking flowing.


OMG help me please lol.

every damm time my father goes to the Grill and BBQ's dinner i hear him say Bammmmmmmmmm BAMMMMMMMMM Bammmmmmm

omg i want to joke him and then myself lol

can't stand Emeril


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Pollopicu said:


> My new chef role model is someone I have a lot in common with..She's a strong older female chef from Puerto Rico, and is also a graduate of NYRS. Her name is Carmen Gonzales. She don't play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks like she means business lol.

Fredy Giradet is a really cool chef to learn about, him and Andre Soltner hold a special place in my heart. I never ate at their restaurants or worked for them (little before my time), but they were just so cool old school chefs.

Eric Ripert is the man. Keller obviously. Some of the new guard of chefs like Chris Kostow, David Chang, etc are cool too. Daniel Humm at EMP is the man by all accounts. I always liked Colicchio too.

Lots of chefs to admire and look up to


----------



## chef torrie (Mar 1, 2011)

Thumper1279 said:


> OMG help me please lol.
> every damm time my father goes to the Grill and BBQ's dinner i hear him say Bammmmmmmmmm BAMMMMMMMMM Bammmmmmm
> omg i want to joke him and then myself lol
> can't stand Emeril


I'm really not a fan either anymore, but when I was little he definitely sparked my interest.


----------



## norgebishop (Feb 2, 2014)

Fergus Henderson...not sure how I forgot to mention him.


----------



## alaminute (Aug 22, 2013)

It's been said before but 'the ripper'. Eric Ripert has a way with fish.....


----------



## alaminute (Aug 22, 2013)

And he seems so damn nice


----------



## norgebishop (Feb 2, 2014)

alaminute said:


> It's been said before but 'the ripper'. Eric Ripert has a way with fish.....


I believe that's an understatement.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I really enjoy Hubert Keller. There is a finesse in all his cooking.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

I know this thread is dying, but im going to ressurect it, of course by posting my role model. 

No one hit me lol, but ill have to admit that the first women i saw cooking as a child (aside from my mother and grandma) and actually enjoyed watching was Rachel Ray. Sue me lol. 

As a child i watched a lot of food nework, so i can honestly say Bobby Flay was a role model at that time. I still plan on competing in Iron Chef America just to beat his ***. 

After that Chris Constantino, because i like his ideals on sustainable eating. 

After that i would say Roberta Sudbrack, and Andre Milfano for their history, stories, battles and opinions of the culinary industry and their theories and cooking.


----------

